# Aqua Scape Online?



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

I placed a order on Thu. of last week and its been a headache. Has anyone else had problems with them before? I can not get anyone to answer the phone and have had no reply to e-mails... Thanks in advance...


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

IDK, I don't go there anymore because of similar experiences. Went there twice during "normal business hours" (ie. the hours posted) and the place was locked up and the lights were off. A nice waste of a 45 min drive in each direction. Then I went in and saw the exact fish and size I was looking for to find "not for sale" written on the tank. That's just my experience though...


----------



## rafael707 (Apr 4, 2011)

what did you order baker? try calling them, im waiting for my order too, i placed it on the 31st of may, im just waiting for them to grow out the fish i want, before they send it out


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

They sent my order out on the friday durng memorial day weekend and it arrived the next morning at 8:30am on a saturday. Nicole and pedro will take care of you if you call them.

I like them and shark aquarium although it depends what your looking for shark aquarium is better for rhoms and aquascape for everything else.


----------



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

I have called them several times... about 10 - 15 times all day long (no answer!). i ordered 10 2" RDP. i have also e-mailed them several times. i have to set me work hours tonight by 10pm, and i was told they would be shipped out tonight, but i was wanting to talk to someone because i have not got a e-mail from ups, fed-ex or whoever.


----------



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

Well its 1030pm, took off another day. lol I would hate to be at work and they deliver them and they sit here and cook in the sun... or get shipped back and die. its fustrating!!!!! What sucks is they took the credit card number fast! but can not return a call or e-mail! sorry... i have to vent! these little RBP are getting expensive every day.... and i have not even got them yet! lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Did they charge your card yet? if they haven't charged your card then it's probably not shipped.


----------



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

it was charged on thursday (06/02/2011).


----------



## rafael707 (Apr 4, 2011)

i payed for my fish on the 31st of may, thats when they charged me, if your worried about them shippin the fish when your not home just look on your aquascape account, right where your order number is at, it should either say "pending" or "paid" and if they shipped it already it should say "shipped" and at that point there will be a tracking number on the site.

hope some of this helps, Aquascape guys are usually really busy, so try calling back


----------



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

i have never recieved a tracking number... and have been told three times "they were going to be tonight". I am tired of dealing with them now.

does anyone know another place to purchase RDP? If so can you reply...

thanks in advance...

"going to be shipped tonight"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Baker58 said:


> i have never recieved a tracking number... and have been told three times "they were going to be tonight". I am tired of dealing with them now.
> 
> does anyone know another place to purchase RDP? If so can you reply...
> 
> ...


I can understand your frustration. If you don't get any satisfaction contact the fury admin grosse gurke. Posting here wont get you very far. Provide email proof to Jeff. He might be able to help.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Baker58 said:


> i have never recieved a tracking number... and have been told three times "they were going to be tonight". I am tired of dealing with them now.
> 
> does anyone know another place to purchase RDP? If so can you reply...
> 
> ...


Shark Aquarium...George is a standup guy......







Top quality fish with the no B.S. frustrating dealings.....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea G is the man, Alex and Bong at AE Aquatics are great guys too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> Yea G is the man, Alex and Bong at AE Aquatics are great guys too.


OOOppps...Forgot about Alexx(sorry guy).......Recommend him as well...

Cheers
JP


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I havedealt with Pedro and Nicole numerous times and have always taken care of me. They get the shipments in on tuesday and answering the phone wont likely happen sometimes.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

you will get your order in soon. with the caribe comming in they have their hands full and ik nicole and pedro are trying to answer everyones calls with their orders. They are very busy but customer service is good. I also am getting anxious.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

just got mine on thursday, went at 630 with no problems. not sure why anyone's having problems with him.


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

ive dealt with aquascape in the past and they were great. but about a month ago i placed an order for an elong. took them a week and a half to call me back and tell me that even though it was listed as in stock and i was able to place the order on the site, they didn't have any. didn't return follow up calls to see what they did have either. wont use them again. stumbled across alex and bong at AE aquatics, much better experience, returned my call same day and the elong is on the way.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

what size and what kind of elong did you get from alex might be my old one


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

SandNukka15 said:


> what size and what kind of elong did you get from alex might be my old one


4 inch black mask.


----------



## erik54241 (Nov 18, 2009)

well i couldnt get through wednesday or thursday but i did friday and ordered a xingu rhom. nicole is very helpful and she said its going out monday nite. i have never had a problem with them


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had numerous dealings with Aquascape and have had all great,the only bad experiences one time i recieved 2 Gold Piranha DOA but Pedro sent me 2 more at no extra charge,and my last order i placed were for 5-2" Red Belly's but thet were more like an inch to an inch and a half.You can usually get through to them by phone late in the day 2:00 pm or later.


----------



## rafael707 (Apr 4, 2011)

just got my fish today from aquascape, they came in great shape!


----------

